

Drones Get A Messaging Network Aptly Called SkyNet - koolhead17
http://thenewstack.io/a-messaging-network-for-drones-called-skynet

======
purringmeow
Awesome! I am really thinking of getting into drones as a hobby. There are so
many cool projects you can do, especially when you have a communications
system. Imagine a pack of drones "hunting" together for something!

